
With no contact and lots of space, Getaway’s tiny houses are ahead of their time - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/travel/with-no-contact-and-substantial-space-getaways-tiny-houses-were-ahead-of-their-time/2020/09/10/975276f8-efc0-11ea-ab4e-581edb849379_story.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/Fi5Al](https://archive.vn/Fi5Al)

------
g051051
Sounds like Monadnock Valley from "The Fountainhead".

